# Josie Maran Cosmetics Argan Balm



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

This Argan Oil-infused balm helps to nourish your face and lips. Enriched with Josie Maran’s signature organic ingredient, Argan Oil, Argan Balm moisturizes and repairs distressed skin. Healing Shea Butter and luxurious essential oils provide added nourishment and conditioning, leaving face and lips soft and supple.
















*Josie Maran Cosmetics Argan Balm *is available at* Sephora.com *and* JosieMaranCosmetics.com*


----------

